# Excel 03: Je nach Zellenwert eine andere Mappe öffnen



## flogy92 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich sitze gerade vor einem (hoffentlich) kleinerem Problem. Und zwar möchte ich per Verweis-Funktion auf eine Mappe zugreifen. Das klappt auch wunderbar. Allerdings gibt es für jedes Semester eine eigene Tabelle und es müsste immer auf die Tabelle mit dem aktuellen Semester zugegriffen werden. Meine Verweisfunktion:

```
=VERWEIS(E4;'[Notenliste.xls]1. Semester'!$A$4:$A$11;'[Notenliste.xls]1. Semester'!$Q$4:$Q$11)
```
In der Zelle A1 steht das aktuelle Semester als reine Zahl drin. Man müsste dies also irgendwie in die Funktion einbauen...

```
=VERWEIS(E4;'[Notenliste.xls]<<A1>>. Semester'!$A$4:$A$11;'[Notenliste.xls]<<A1>>. Semester'!$Q$4:$Q$11)
```
Irgendwie so. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das anstellen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


MfG flogy


----------



## duckdonald (11. Februar 2009)

Die Funktion VERKETTEN() verbindet Strings, alternativ geht auch '&'.
Die Strings müssen abe in doppelten Anführungszeichen eingeschlossen werden.

```
=VERWEIS(E4;"[Notenliste.xls]"&A1&VERKETTEN('. Semester'!$A$4:$A$11;"[Notenliste.xls]";A1;". Semester'!$Q$4:$Q$11"))
```


----------



## flogy92 (11. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort!
Leider will das irgendwie nicht klappen... Ich habe die Methode mit den && versucht:

```
=VERWEIS(E4;"[Notenliste.xls]"&Daten!B4&". Semester'!$A$4:$A$11;"[Notenliste.xls]"&Daten!B4&". Semester"!$Q$4:$Q$11)
```
Es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Formel fehlerhaft sei...

Sollte doch aber korrekt sein so, oder?


MfG flogy


----------



## duckdonald (11. Februar 2009)

Probier mal den umweg über die INDIREKT() Funktion

```
=VERWEIS(E4;INDIREKT("'[Notenliste.xls]"&Daten!B4&". Semester'!$A$4:$A$11");INDIREKT("'[Notenliste.xls]"&Daten!B4&". Semester'!$Q$4:$Q$11"))
```


----------



## tom_r (12. Februar 2009)

Moin,

INDIREKT funktioniert aber nur, wenn *alle * angesprochenen Mappen geöffnet sind


----------



## flogy92 (13. Februar 2009)

Genau! Die INDIREKT-Funktion geht zwar, allerdings halt nur, wenn die andere tabelle geöffnet ist... Das sollte natürlich schon nicht so sein.

MfG flogy


----------

